# rental coats



## bones7655 (May 22, 2013)

Looking at properties on real estate app. I assume the bond is paid up front upon moving in. The question i have is this, the rent is priced as weekly and is that to be paid up front weekly or is it done in a monthly bundle. Also do you pay for what you've had or what your about to have. 
I know thus sounds draft but trying to work out all expenses exactly before we go.


----------



## tulauras (Sep 1, 2013)

You pay for rent generally fortnightly or monthly in advance (it depends on the real estate agent).

You are correct that you pay the bond upfront - it's generally ASAP after they tell you that you're successful.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

You will generally pay 4 weeks bond and then give the real estate 2 weeks rent in advance.

Rent is either paid weekly, fortnightly or monthly in advance.

The rent is paid in advance .. ie. what you are about the have.


----------



## sugars888 (Feb 1, 2014)

It really depends on the renter, most owner ask for rent every 2 week


----------

